
Why were the /\ (min) and the \/ (max) operators abandoned in the C language? - Artemis2
https://retrocomputing.stackexchange.com/questions/4965/why-were-the-min-and-the-max-operators-abandoned-in-the-c-language
======
jkforpres
C is already dying why are we even talking about it? It should be in history
books while us guys celebrate writing code in much superior languages :)

